# I think its picture time! DUW



## tattered_teddy_bear

So Louie and his new friends are getting along smashingly and are as cute as ever!

the 2 hooded and the PEW are from the same litter, the tan is a few days-week older, and Louie the big smeaz is about 4 month's (?)

LOUIE!!










Louie with Nigel in the backround

















Asdis (pronounced Oust-IES)
















































Adonis

























Nigel









































Bailey (very photo friendly)


































































in the hood?









groupies


----------



## DonnaK

"Can't a rat get any peace and quiet around here?!" :lol:


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

hehe, mat and i sit and talk for our animals, it's getting pretty ridiculous since we have conversations THROUGH are rats. aha. ^_~


----------



## DonnaK

We narrate our rats' actions all the time


----------



## Spider

Wonderful pictures, I like seeing Rats about their lives.
Wha kind of Rat Blocks are those?
Spider


----------



## Berks

great pictures! i love pics when theyre looking out through the cage doorway! adorable


----------



## twitch

aww. i love those pink eyes! i just got my first pink eyed rat the day before yesterday. o love starring at those gorgous eyes! i can't believe it took me 4 years and over 40 rats later to come home with my first pink eyed one. they're so stunning beautiful!


----------



## DonnaK

twitch said:


> aww. i love those pink eyes! i just got my first pink eyed rat the day before yesterday. o love starring at those gorgous eyes! i can't believe it took me 4 years and over 40 rats later to come home with my first pink eyed one. they're so stunning beautiful!


After we got our pink eyed girl, we started thinking how sinister our dark eyed girl looked :lol:


----------



## Nazarath

*AAAWWW I can't over the wittle faces, ears, paws, and all the cute wittleness!!! *


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

hehe. It was so fun raising little ones! i love their age right now. SO playful and lovey! =)


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

Spider said:


> Wonderful pictures, I like seeing Rats about their lives.
> Wha kind of Rat Blocks are those?
> Spider


Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks #8604 
you can find it here kims ark

i plan on reordering the #2014 within the next two weeks and starting to mix that in. since the block i have now is for young and nursing rats/ nursing moms. they don't need quite as much crude protein, i feel it was a good boost for them though, since mama seemed sickly and unable to provide them with enough milk. i actually weaned the boys at3 1/2 weeks because mama looked so sick of feeding them, even after i started helping her by buying baby formula and feeding the little ones.. 

its a really good block!


----------



## hjkaga

what kind of bedding do you have in the bottom of the cage???


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

hjkaga said:


> what kind of bedding do you have in the bottom of the cage???


Its called "cozy critter super shavin's" i got it at my super stop and shop. it says:

"low aromatic hemlock, spruce, fir better then Aspen!" so i got it, it's all recycled wood, and "is screened to reduce dust slivers and other stuff that's not so good for you or your pal." I got it because it says it was low in Aromatic oils, since that the whole uproar about pine, plus it made from hard woods.
 

I had asked about it a while ago on this forum and goosemoose, but no one gave me any answers. my boys REALLY like it, they love digging in it and making little nests. None of them sneeze or cough so i'm figuring it's a good deal. I think it was like $5.99 and theres a lot in the bag:
compresses to 10.7 liters and recovers to 32.3 liters.


----------



## Forensic

Hemlock, spruce, and fir are all softwoods. :?


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

then i'm confused, i know nothing about trees. But it says on the package its better then aspen.... maybe because its treated? *pouts* i asked the forum before and no one told me it was bad or good.... i assumed that if it was bad someone would have said something.... none of my boys are coughing or sneezing, no signs of any resp problems. I know what resp sound like too, they use pine at my work (i'm mentioned how bad this is... the only rep i got back was "ceder is worse" um yea, whats your point? **SIGH** i dunno, i'm so confused.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

i was using carefresh, but it's too expensive to keep buying the ultra, and the aspen at the places i went to look seems chunky and dusty and rough, so i didn't get it. is there different kinds of aspen bedding?


----------



## Forensic

Aspen's gonna depend on the brand, of course. It does say it's low-aromatic, so maybe it's really better, I couldn't say. Personally I prefer Yesterday's News, but I'm no expert on what woods are good and not good.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

Forensic said:


> Aspen's gonna depend on the brand, of course. It does say it's low-aromatic, so maybe it's really better, I couldn't say. Personally I prefer Yesterday's News, but I'm no expert on what woods are good and not good.


Actually i was going to buy yesterday's news after i went through this, it's rather hard to pick out of the carpet, and i think the pellets would be easier to clean, but they really like digging in it, so feel kinda bad.... i'll figure something out i suppose.


----------



## 2manyrats

Hey, if you're interested in Harlan #2014, you should consider tacking onto my upcoming order. 

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99999999/topic,4022416.0


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

2manyrats said:


> Hey, if you're interested in Harlan #2014, you should consider tacking onto my upcoming order.
> 
> http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99999999/topic,4022416.0


thats ok, it's close to me, if i really wanted i could go and pick it up, shipping is really cheap for them to send directly to me, plus i was going to buy bunches of goodies. ^_^ thanks anyways!


----------



## Forensic

tattered_teddy_bear said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aspen's gonna depend on the brand, of course. It does say it's low-aromatic, so maybe it's really better, I couldn't say. Personally I prefer Yesterday's News, but I'm no expert on what woods are good and not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i was going to buy yesterday's news after i went through this, it's rather hard to pick out of the carpet, and i think the pellets would be easier to clean, but they really like digging in it, so feel kinda bad.... i'll figure something out i suppose.
Click to expand...

Well, they could certainly burrow in the YN, or you could get them a 'digging box' with something suitable to burrow in.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear

Forensic said:


> tattered_teddy_bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aspen's gonna depend on the brand, of course. It does say it's low-aromatic, so maybe it's really better, I couldn't say. Personally I prefer Yesterday's News, but I'm no expert on what woods are good and not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i was going to buy yesterday's news after i went through this, it's rather hard to pick out of the carpet, and i think the pellets would be easier to clean, but they really like digging in it, so feel kinda bad.... i'll figure something out i suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they could certainly burrow in the YN, or you could get them a 'digging box' with something suitable to burrow in.
Click to expand...

That what i was thinking, because i have the litter boxes with carefresh in them, and they wee and poo in there (mostly poo) and then i was going to get YN for the bottom of the cage and keep the carefresh in the boxes for them. then the carefresh will last a lot longer and i'll be getting my money's out of it, and the YN is cheap and easy..... i think i like what i'm typing, and it's what i've had in mind for a while, but the cozy critter stuff has just lasted and lasted because they mostly dig in it and that it. in fact in the past week and a half i've only had to scoop out a corner (once) and change the boxes every other day, but i moved their bottom litter box into the corner they were peeing in and they've been using it. SO.... i have almost a full thing of the cozy critter stuff.


----------

